# Waterbirth! Opinions & Experiences



## MummyNovember

I know i am only just coming to the end of my first trimester. But i am already thinking about my birthing plan! I am considering a water birth. This is my first child, and i wanted to know if it is a good way of giving birth! I have heard that water is a great pain relief during labour. Also i am guessing that no other pain relief is available apart from gas and air if you choose a water birth?

Just wanted to know peoples opinions and experiences really!

:flower:


----------



## sarah1980

Hey, I've never had a waterbirth but I do plan on having one in August so I will be interested to hear some replies. If you have a look through the birth stories section you will find a few waterbirth stories in there.

Sarah.xxx


----------



## madasa

I've had a waterbirth. I did it at home. It was wonderful. I would do it again tomorrow if I could! My story is in my siggy :)

Most birth pools are around the £100 mark new, or less second hand or hired. I did get mine cheaper (2nd hand) but I'd have spent the full price for that kind of relief! It wasn't total relief for me, but it was LOVELY! Some women do say it was total relief for them.

Water is good for other things too. It increases blood flow to:
-your uterus (more oxygen = more effective contractions)
-your baby
-your vag - this helps it to open more easily. (they reckon you have less chance of tearing in water and if you do, it's less likely to be a 3rd or 4th degree tear)

Water helps you relax which helps labour along. (Sometimes it can slow down.. some reckon this happens if you get in too early, but if it does happen yo ucan err... just get out again :) )

Being underwater gives you a sense of privacy and autonomy - no one can look or touch easily without you expressly allowing it. No one touched me or my baby as she arrived except ME. I caught her. It was great :)


----------



## MummyNovember

I really wanna give it a go =] i will ask the midwife for more info when the time comes. I would like to have it at a birthing pool in a hospital but it all depends on whether its free when i need to use it! && Sarah you will have to let me know how you get on!


----------



## surprisemummy

hey just came on the bit of the forum for a peak and needed to reply. i had a water birth, im 21 and it was also for my first child and i just wanted to tell you it was the BEST experience of my life. it took the pain away on a massive scale. and there was no sting when the baby was crowning. if i was to have another baby im making sure i definately get a birthing pool sorted ( it was just by chance that it was free on the day of my labour, i hadnt planned it) i didnt need any other pain releive once id got in the pool either and i was just hanging off the side chatting to oh whereas before i was in the pool i was clinging in agony to anything i could find. cant reccomend it enough xx


----------



## MummyNovember

Thanks suprisemummy! I am hoping that the pool will be free when i want it. I want to have the most natural birth that i can. Yea i will deffo love to give a water birth a go, and hopefully at the hospital, so that if anything does go wrong i have got the right people there.


----------



## S_Dowd

I am not even pregnant, yet, lol, but on the TTC site there aren't a lot of people who want to birth naturally. So many people defend the use of drugs, so I decided to pop over for a breath of fresh air :)

When I do get pregnant, I am almost positive I want a waterbirth. I think I'm just going to buy a kiddie pool, though :)

My MIL had 5 home births and she said baths and showers were what got her through. I think she would have a waterbirth if she could have another baby.


----------



## Nikki_d72

I never had a waterbirth, but I did get to labour in a pool for a good while and it provided great relief, so can imagine birthing in one must be good - they dragged me out of the thing to do all of their checks, I wasn't allowed to stay in there - I reckon I'd have been OK if I'd got to stay in there TBH. Anyway, the medwives did explain that your brain can only receive one sensation at a time, so pouring water over my belly during a contraction would "block" some of the pain sensation to my brain and lessen the pain - a bit like how a TENS machine works really. It definately seemed to work for me, and the weightlessness in the water is another great thing. I'll be going for a home waterbirth if at all possible this time.


----------



## MummyNovember

Thats interesting to know you can only feel one sensation at a time. Never knew that!


----------



## madasa

MummyNovember said:


> Thanks suprisemummy! I am hoping that the pool will be free when i want it. I want to have the most natural birth that i can. Yea i will deffo love to give a water birth a go, and hopefully at the hospital, so that if anything does go wrong i have got the right people there.

One of my reasons for staying home was that exact problem - the chance that it might not be available when I wanted it! I was REALLY keen on the idea of a WB, but I knew they only had one pool, it was often already in use or "being cleaned" and they would very likely make me get out for the actual "delivery" and certainly for the third stage. Your hosp might be more accommodating than that - I hope so!

Also, if you WANT to stay home and your only obstacle is that it would be safer in hospy, it's worth mentioning that most studies show that home birth is as safe as hospital for low risk women... :flower:


----------



## caz_hills

This is a great thread - I'm hoping to have a water birth (if the pool is available) as I've heard so many great things about them and also have loved being in the pool and swimming since I've been pregnant. 

It's amazing to hear how much it's helped so many women!
x


----------



## madasa

Nikki_d72 said:


> I never had a waterbirth, but I did get to labour in a pool for a good while and it provided great relief, so can imagine birthing in one must be good - they dragged me out of the thing to do all of their checks, I wasn't allowed to stay in there - I reckon I'd have been OK if I'd got to stay in there TBH. Anyway, the medwives did explain that your brain can only receive one sensation at a time, so pouring water over my belly during a contraction would "block" some of the pain sensation to my brain and lessen the pain - a bit like how a TENS machine works really. It definately seemed to work for me, and the weightlessness in the water is another great thing. I'll be going for a home waterbirth if at all possible this time.

Wow - great tip about 1 sensation at a time! I will definitely keep that in mind for my Next Time! 

Apparently, you can't feel grateful and afraid at the same time either. I think it's one reason Affirmations can be helpful.... Focus on the things you are glad about and grateful for, stops you feeling fear that could hinder the process or make it more uncomfortable :)

Really sucks they kept "dragging you out" :( What a way to disrupt a labouring woman and the birthing process... (Minor niggle - I really, really do NOT like the phrase "Not allowed". I know what you mean though...)

The MWs did all the checks they needed to without me getting out of the pool once. Occasionally the MW asked me to kneel up a little so she could check the heart tones more easily, that was it. Once, I was in the middle of a contraction and told her "WELL YOU CAN'T!" In my defence, the birth of my baby was pretty close at that point and I was a wee bit distracted :) She was nice enough to take that on the chin and let me get on with it - I wish all MWs were like that.


----------



## MummyNovember

Hmmm i am debating as to whether i should just get a birthing pool for home or just chance it and go to the hospital. I do love the idea of a home birth but i am just paranoid that something will go wrong and i wont have the facilities there to help. But i think that is something i will worry about nearer the time. I mean i know i saw my hospitals noticeboard advertising waterbirths but they didnt tell you how many pools they have. May only be one i dont know! Will find more info out from the midwife. I will be majorly angry if i can't have one!


----------



## kanga

I'm hoping for a WB too but my hospital only has 2 pools. I wonder what % of people have a WB in hospital who want one...


----------



## MummyNovember

kanga said:


> I'm hoping for a WB too but my hospital only has 2 pools. I wonder what % of people have a WB in hospital who want one...

Hmmm that will be something to ask for sure. Good question!


----------



## MummyNovember

madasa said:


> I've had a waterbirth. I did it at home. It was wonderful. I would do it again tomorrow if I could! My story is in my siggy :)
> 
> Most birth pools are around the £100 mark new, or less second hand or hired. I did get mine cheaper (2nd hand) but I'd have spent the full price for that kind of relief! It wasn't total relief for me, but it was LOVELY! Some women do say it was total relief for them.
> 
> Water is good for other things too. It increases blood flow to:
> -your uterus (more oxygen = more effective contractions)
> -your baby
> -your vag - this helps it to open more easily. (they reckon you have less chance of tearing in water and if you do, it's less likely to be a 3rd or 4th degree tear)
> 
> Water helps you relax which helps labour along. (Sometimes it can slow down.. some reckon this happens if you get in too early, but if it does happen yo ucan err... just get out again :) )
> 
> Being underwater gives you a sense of privacy and autonomy - no one can look or touch easily without you expressly allowing it. No one touched me or my baby as she arrived except ME. I caught her. It was great :)

Where did you rent/buy your birthing pool from hun if you dont mind me asking? Just so i can get an idea of decent places that dont charge allot of money!


----------



## madasa

MummyNovember said:


> Hmmm i am debating as to whether i should just get a birthing pool for home or just chance it and go to the hospital. I do love the idea of a home birth but i am just paranoid that *something will go wrong and i wont have the facilities there to help. *But i think that is something i will worry about nearer the time. I mean i know i saw my hospitals noticeboard advertising waterbirths but they didnt tell you how many pools they have. May only be one i dont know! Will find more info out from the midwife. I will be majorly angry if i can't have one!

You get two fully trained midwives and a whole lot of medical "stuff" that they bring with them. Mine dropped off a box a couple of weeks befre my guess day and brought more stuff with them on the day. They could have dealt with almost any bad scenario on the spot, or spotted the problem early enough to transfer to hospital. Not to say there isn't a risk.... yes there is. Just the risk of THAT particular scenario (not having the facilities there to deal with a problem) is small. FTR, there are also risks associated with birthing in hospy. Nothing in life is risk-free. :)

BTW, I got my pool from one of the ladies on here who was done having babies! You can also get them on ebay, or thru the NCT.... Or if you have a doula she may loan you a pool as part of her services. It doesn't need to cost a fortune. :)


----------



## Nikki_d72

madasa said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> I never had a waterbirth, but I did get to labour in a pool for a good while and it provided great relief, so can imagine birthing in one must be good - they dragged me out of the thing to do all of their checks, I wasn't allowed to stay in there - I reckon I'd have been OK if I'd got to stay in there TBH. Anyway, the medwives did explain that your brain can only receive one sensation at a time, so pouring water over my belly during a contraction would "block" some of the pain sensation to my brain and lessen the pain - a bit like how a TENS machine works really. It definately seemed to work for me, and the weightlessness in the water is another great thing. I'll be going for a home waterbirth if at all possible this time.
> 
> Wow - great tip about 1 sensation at a time! I will definitely keep that in mind for my Next Time!
> 
> Apparently, you can't feel grateful and afraid at the same time either. I think it's one reason Affirmations can be helpful.... Focus on the things you are glad about and grateful for, stops you feeling fear that could hinder the process or make it more uncomfortable :)
> 
> Really sucks they kept "dragging you out" :( What a way to disrupt a labouring woman and the birthing process... (Minor niggle - I really, really do NOT like the phrase "Not allowed". I know what you mean though...)
> 
> The MWs did all the checks they needed to without me getting out of the pool once. Occasionally the MW asked me to kneel up a little so she could check the heart tones more easily, that was it. Once, I was in the middle of a contraction and told her "WELL YOU CAN'T!" In my defence, the birth of my baby was pretty close at that point and I was a wee bit distracted :) She was nice enough to take that on the chin and let me get on with it - I wish all MWs were like that.Click to expand...

Thanks for the grateful/afraid tip, that's really amazing. I'll keep up the positive affirmations. I didn't like being told I "wasn't allowed" either, I didn't have much fight in me to be able to argue the point though, so that's what it became, unfortunately!


----------



## Pixxie

I had a completely pain relief free water birth and it was the most amazing experience, I recommend it to everyone! I was so relaxing I was dozing between contractions! I was going to have gas and air until I got in the pool, the warm water helps more than you can imagine. LO was born, she didnt cry she just looked me straight in the face and was wonderfully calm. 

BTW they dont HAVE to get you out to do checks, they only need to check the heart rate which can be done in the pool. Unless they suspect you are not progressing you can refuse an internal examination. I had one when I first got to the birth centre, I was 7cm and told them I didnt want to be checked again. xx


----------



## BattyNora

Oh, this thread has just made me feel so good.

I've been leaning towards a waterbirth from the very beginning, I don't know why but it just appeals to me. I went to our first antenatal class on Saturday and it just re-affirmed I really want to go for it.

I have bad, painful hips and warm water is the only thing that sooths them...so purely for the stress I think labour will have on those it's a massive plus. I'm also hoping to go for a natural labour - or at a maximum g&a...and I honestly think a waterbirth is the one of the biggest things that will help me with that! 

Oh, I'm excited. I'm debating home/hospital as our hospital only has one pool, but apparently its rarely used as its quite new and in a year they have only had one time where multiple request it... If we weren't living at my parents, and OH wasn't so uncomfortable with it, I would definately say homebirth!


----------



## MummyNovember

BattyNora said:


> Oh, this thread has just made me feel so good.
> 
> I've been leaning towards a waterbirth from the very beginning, I don't know why but it just appeals to me. I went to our first antenatal class on Saturday and it just re-affirmed I really want to go for it.
> 
> I have bad, painful hips and warm water is the only thing that sooths them...so purely for the stress I think labour will have on those it's a massive plus. I'm also hoping to go for a natural labour - or at a maximum g&a...and I honestly think a waterbirth is the one of the biggest things that will help me with that!
> 
> Oh, I'm excited. I'm debating home/hospital as our hospital only has one pool, but apparently its rarely used as its quite new and in a year they have only had one time where multiple request it... If we weren't living at my parents, and OH wasn't so uncomfortable with it, I would definately say homebirth!

Yeah i always thought about having one even before i was pregnant. I have trouble with my back an water does help me alot. I would prefer to give birth in the hospital pool for the fact that help is there if something should go wrong.. but on the other hand if i did a home water birth at least there will be a pool deffo available! Guess if i did decide to give hospital water birth a go i would have to prepare for the fact that i may possibly not be givin birth in the pool! I think you are due before me, you will have to tell me what its like if you have one :flower:


----------



## BattyNora

MummyNovember said:


> I think you are due before me, you will have to tell me what its like if you have one :flower:

I'll let you know if it goes to plan. Hopefully get to talk to my midwife about it tomorrow! :D


----------



## hopeful85

love all the great stories on here! thank you so much for sharing :)

i was wondering if anyone knows about the availability of waterbirths in the US? I'm not sure I'd be able to do a home birth, but I would love the option to use a pool.

Sorry for just popping in like this, but I'm very curious about all this! Thanks again!


----------



## irish_cob

MummyNovember said:


> I would prefer to give birth in the hospital pool for the fact that help is there if something should go wrong.. but on the other hand if i did a home water birth at least there will be a pool deffo available!

As one of the other ladies has already explained, you are not on your own at home. You will have 1 midwife with you at all times, and 2 as soon as you're in established labour. This is more supervision than you're likely to have in hospital. My friend was telling me her birth story the other day and I couldn't believe it. They left her in a side room alone after inducing her at 10pm, sent her husband home as visiting was over. They didn't check her at all that night, she staggered out to the desk once where they gave her 2 paracetamol, they finally took her down to the delivery suite at 6am the next morning, still without checking her because she staggered to the desk again and said she was bleeding, when they did actually check her an hour and a half later, she was 9cm dilated. I was totally horrified that she'd basically laboured alone, and completely put off a hospital birth. From all the birth stories I've read on here, you definitely get better monitoring and more attention with a home birth than you do in hospital. You have 1 and later 2 midwives all to yourself, not attending to a ward full of labouring women.

It's also not the case that they just bring a stick for you to chew on! They come with resus equipment, gas and air, monitors for the baby's heart rate, you can have diamorphine prescribed for you in advance if you want, and they can administer that, they have kits to perform epiostomies and to stitch up afterwards. They can do everything they would do in hospital, except perform a c-section or administer an epidural, but these would be done by consultants if you were in hospital, not by the midwifes. And if something happened to you in hospital there is still a time delay whilst theatre is prepared for c-section/emergency operations and the surgeon prepared, usually around 20-30 minutes from what I've read. The same preparation can be happening in hospital whilst you're travelling there from your home, if you have to transfer. Your midwife will alert them and then transfer with you.

I'm not saying in any way you shouldn't choose a hospital birth if that makes you comfortable, that is your choice. But you shouldn't automatically assume you'll be "safer" in hospital, or that things will inevitably end badly if something goes wrong at home. From what I've read, it's rare that anything goes wrong suddenly and dramatically with childbirth, whether you're at home or in hospital. The exception is something like a uterine tear from a previous section scar, but again that is rare, the risk is something like 0.5%, and even then it is said there are signs of things beginning to go wrong. But generally the midwives can see if there are problems emerging and prepare for any interventions with plenty of time, whether you're at home or in hospital.

So the statement of "help being at hand in hospital" whilst not inaccurate, does not exclude the fact that there is equally help at hand if you're at home, and some would argue that the help you have at home is better because it's 1:1 care.

I would spend plenty of time reading up on your options and making your choices well in advance so whatever you choose it is with accurate knowledge and not just assumption. I've only been reading up on home births for the past 4 or 5 weeks. Prior to that I made the same, seemingly logical assumptions, that you would get more care in hospital. But everything I'm reading and researching is teaching me this is not true.


----------



## JayDanny

@ MummyNovember: I had a home birth and I delivered in a birthing tub. It was an amazing experience and I hope I can do it again. I would highly recommend it. It relieved my back pain and was calming. I had a great support team too. I could not have done it on my without my them. I had an unnecessary amount of people but it worked out fine. I would recommend the Bradley Method. It not only made me prepared but my husband as well. Sometimes I felt like he knew more about what was going on with my body than I did! God Bless and I hope it works out for you. Of course you need to do what is right for you and your baby!


----------



## Blob

I have two different stories...

First I had a water birth with my first and I couldnt really tell the difference my birth was so fast and intense I don't think anything would have helped. Though I didn't want to get out? 

Second I had another water birth this labour was much longer and OMG I felt the difference I chilled out the moment I went into the water and she was born within 30 mins.

For me my labour gets faster the moment I get into water I would never ever give birth (unless I can't obviously) without a pool again. 

:flower:


----------



## Blob

On the other topic of mws...

First birth I was left with a student and it was a very very fast labour and there were lights going and beepers and people running it was flipping crazy :(

Second one was at home, I had two mws and they sat back and let me get on with it they were all prepared even though the last part was very fast again (once established)

:shrug:


----------



## Bournefree

I loved it - you just can't beat the enveloping feeling of the water around you, it holds you, supports you, gives you freedom to move and comforts you like your very own womb and protected space. I don't want to do it any other way. 
The pool will be out for this little cooker, as it was with my first at home. I just have to try and find the pump first, as it is lost in the garage at the moment!! ;-)
Xxx


----------



## xxembobxx

Great thread - I'm due my 5th (and final) baby and would love to try a water birth.

I always feel nauseous in labour though. My partner can't touch me as it makes me feel sick and I can't have gas and air as that makes me feel sick.

I wondered if anybody knows whether the water would make the nausea worse? Has anybody had nausea while in labour and found the water made things worse or better?


----------



## Mervs Mum

I guess everyone is different but I've not heard many people talk about feeling nauseous from using water :)


----------



## JayDanny

Mervs Mum said:


> I guess everyone is different but I've not heard many people talk about feeling nauseous from using water :)

I was dry heaved two or three times, but I think it was because I had an empty stomach.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah I imagine it's not the water that actually causes it. If a woman was gipping I'd be more thinking she was headed for transition rather than the water being the problem. It would probably occur on dry land at at that point too. :)


----------



## madasa

xxembobxx said:


> Great thread - I'm due my 5th (and final) baby and would love to try a water birth.
> 
> I always feel nauseous in labour though. My partner can't touch me as it makes me feel sick and I can't have gas and air as that makes me feel sick.
> 
> I wondered if anybody knows whether the water would make the nausea worse? Has anybody had nausea while in labour and found the water made things worse or better?

The great thing about the pool is, if you HAVE it and it is set up.... its there if you want it. You are not obligated to get in if you don't fancy it. You don't have to stay in if you feel it is making your nausea worse.... :D


----------



## Nyn

This has been very helpful thanks ladies :) My HB is already planned but I haven't talked about water birth with my mw yet.. I'll do that when I see her next at the beginning of July. I've just had a look on ebay and the price isn't too bad... and I guess it can always be used as a big paddling pool for the kids afterwards :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I had a waterbirth at our hospitals birthing centre with this lo and would defiently say it was the best labour yet. Even though I didnt find the contractions any less painful than my other 2 births (not that I had them overly painful anyway) it was the way that I was able to move about freely that I found really helpful. 

Also like another poster said I did really like the way that I had more privacy with a waterbirth as unless you are right up close you cannot see to much at all. If I was to have another I would defiently opt for another waterbirth if possible :flower:


----------



## BattyNora

Yay! Ladies - had my consultant appointment and they aren't going to stop me having a waterbirth! In fact - they'd actually support and recommend it! 

I haven't been this happy in a long time!! They now have two pools at our hospital, so my chances has literally doubled! :-D


----------



## MummyNovember

BattyNora said:


> Yay! Ladies - had my consultant appointment and they aren't going to stop me having a waterbirth! In fact - they'd actually support and recommend it!
> 
> I haven't been this happy in a long time!! They now have two pools at our hospital, so my chances has literally doubled! :-D

congrats!! :thumbup: i hope it goes well for you! :flower: i prey i have the same responce lol


----------



## cakey

I would totally recommend a waterbirth-My first 3 babies were waterbirths+am hoping for my 4th at the end of october!


----------



## murmur

My pool has arrived and I have told my OH and his brother, who is visiting, that if they want to be fed tomorrow then they need to inflate the pool for me.


----------



## xxembobxx

madasa said:


> The great thing about the pool is, if you HAVE it and it is set up.... its there if you want it. You are not obligated to get in if you don't fancy it. You don't have to stay in if you feel it is making your nausea worse.... :D

Duh :dohh: of course you're absolutely right - at least by opting for a home waterbirth I have the chance it could go well. And if I have to get out and do it the same way I have previous labours then I wouldn't mind too much.
Thank you for pointing out the obvious - sometimes I get so wrapped up in "what ifs" I can't see logic!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I really want a water birth aswell. Theres somethning about it that appeals to me. iv told my m/w and asked my dr's and they said the new maternity suite at my hospital has quite a few :D woohoo


----------



## mummy2b0112

Tracie87 said:


> I really want a water birth aswell. Theres somethning about it that appeals to me. iv told my m/w and asked my dr's and they said the new maternity suite at my hospital has quite a few :D woohoo

Hi Tracie....just noticed you're Nottingham too!! Which hospital is that one?? City or QMC? I'm leaning towards a water birth, but as I live in Mansfield currently, I will be at Kings Mill. I know they have a new maternity suite too, but not sure how many pools they have. I'll have to ask!!x


----------



## lau06380

Hi mummy2b0112,

Just wondering how you got on with your water birth at Kings Mill Hospital. I am due in March and was thinking of a water birth there too. Any advice/ help you could give me would be great!

Thanks


----------



## lau06380

Tracie87 said:


> I really want a water birth aswell. Theres somethning about it that appeals to me. iv told my m/w and asked my dr's and they said the new maternity suite at my hospital has quite a few :D woohoo


Hi Tracie, 

Just wondering which hospital you were at and did you go ahead with your waterbirth?

I am due in March at Kings Mill and like the idea of a water birth? Wondered if you had any experience you could share??

Thanks


----------



## TheLocation

I'm also planning a water birth. 
I like the free feeling of water, also the added privacy helps aswell. 
We don't have any other pain relief options here except for epidural, so that's why I'm opting for a water birth.
My only fear is, that the pool won't be available. :nope:


----------



## Rmar

I loved it. The birth pool hadn't arrived in time for the birth but I still felt like I really wanted to get in water so we ran the bath. Not so easy for the midwife but I was still really comfortable.

I would hire I birth pool next time, though. And get in a lot sooner. The comfort I felt was amazing.


----------

